# Fining



## Fredman (Feb 4, 2005)

What would you use to fin peach or blueberry wine from scratch? also whatwould you ise to stop the fermintation? I have only done kits and I would like to try some wine from just using fruit.


----------



## masta (Feb 4, 2005)

Fred,


Check out this info on Jack Keller's site, it covers both subjects:


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/finishin.asp


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I would try isinglass on the peach and superkleer on the blueberry. Have you tried patience and time?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I personally think it might have to do with the reason why the Fredman wants to stop fermentation. I usually try to let it ferment to dryness, wait a million years (okay, 2 months), and usually it's pretty clear by then. Then I sorbate, and if I want to sweeten (which I never do), I would add some sugar.





Otherwise, I just look for the 0.990 (SG) for a couple of weeks. If it's consistently there, I know it's done. No need to stop it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Martina, if you do not sweeten, why add sorbate? Did you mean to say sulphite?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

Both. I add sorbate because JUST IN CASE. Sulphite for bug-control.





I'm sick of wiping up wine from popped corks. So, if by some freak of nature, my wines are NOT completely finished by the time I bottle, I'm still okay.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Gotcha, really not a bad idea, as long as you do not use too much. I have used way too much before in a sweet wine, and the taste never goes away, I think it even gets worse with aging.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

masta, thanks for the link to Jack Keller's site, that is very helpfull


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Everyone should have it, Stinkie. I could have never done without it. Study it, and buy a good book to read 3 times cover to cover.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

I would suggest CJJ Berry's book or Terry Garey's book. Both available on amazon.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, I have both also, they are both very good, If I was home, I could spout out several titles, authors, etc. for you.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

I forgot to mention, the rest I get from the internet. 





Terry Garey's book is very good, has lots of recipes in it, and she writes as though she's talking you through the process. Very easy reading, and I've often read it before going to sleep.


CJJ Berry's is also very good, and also has lots of recipes in it. But he writes in a very "cut-to-the-chase" way. And, from his writing, you can tell he knows what he's talking about. You might not understand what he's talking about, but you know he knows his stuff. I guess it's kind of hard to explain, but if I had a choice between the two books, my personal opinion would be Berry's book.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Really? Wel I like the C.J.J. Berry book, but the down to earth style of Terry Garey's book and her happy go lucky attitude is great. The first time I read it, my wife called attention to the fact that I was chuckling outloud and asked how could an instructional book be so funny. My answer? "It's a fun hobby". I think she has been jealous ever since.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I like CJJ Berry's book because he's got Oak Leaf Wine....









Ms. Garey's book is a lot more of the conventional stuff....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

OIC. You and the unusual. Experimenting is good in this hobby.


----------



## lockwood19561 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Martina and Glenvall


I concur, both the CJJ Berry and the terry Garey book are great


do your best and don't worry ...


right?*Edited by: lockwood1956 *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

That's right, Bob. Welcome back!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, and don't be afraid to "make weirdo wines!"


----------



## Hippie (Mar 18, 2005)

Not weird, that would be armyworm.






Be original.


----------

